# New pup?



## Alice whiteoak (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, not used the site for a while due to forgetting password - doh!
My GSD is 16 months now and is an absolute dream, months of hard work have paid off and we've tackled his (minor) behavioural problems - pulling on the lead, nipping, lunging.etc
He's a really playful, loving dog and is perfect with every dog he meets, even if they're a little wary of him. 
I'm thinking now of getting a new GSD pup, as I think it would be nice for him to have a companion. However, many people I've spoken to have recommended waiting until he's 18 months old. Any thoughts on this, please?
Just want what's best for Rico and I really think a new addition could be good for him, though obviously I'm aware there will be an adjustment period and he may not take to a new dog straight away.
Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like at least 2 years and closer to 4 between mine, but I have just found that easier when it comes to training. Biggest thing is when you have two dogs very close in age it can mean you lose 2 dogs fairly close together.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I would personally wait at least until 2 years apart, too. Even at 16 months, a dog has a lot of maturing to do. Behaviors can crop up at 2 or so that you thought were under control, so you could be working with a new, second set of issues. With just your one dog, it's a lot easier to notice these things and nip them in the bud. But with a second puppy in the mix, you're complicating things. It's really easiest if you're sure one dog is all grown up before adding another.


----------

